# Apple Script: bouton de déclenchement ?



## meskh (21 Mars 2006)

bonjour à tous.

est il possible, et si oui comment, de créer et d'assigner un bouton au déclenchement d'un script un peu comme les macro sous Excel ?? 

merci d'avance ?


----------



## meskh (22 Mars 2006)

Pas de réponses ?? 

Sinon pour le déclenchement des scripts, sommes nous obligés de passer par la fenetre d'edition et de le declencher par un pomme+R ?


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2006)

un exemple donne un exemple 

un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap un exemple clap clap


----------



## meskh (22 Mars 2006)

ok  ok  ok  ok  ok  ok  ok  ok  ok  ok  ok  ok  

en fait, je souhaiterais declencher un script simplement sans passer par sa fenetre d'edition 
donc un bouton que je pourrais laisser ou je veux serait le bienvenu. car a ma connaissance pour declencher un script on va dessus on l'ouv' et pomme+R , non ?? 
un peu comme les boutons auxquels on assigne une macro sous excel

ex: on appuie dessus et ca nous ouvre une boite de dialogue, etc, etc le reste se faisant par le script


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2006)

compile le ?


----------



## meskh (22 Mars 2006)

:mouais: ah ??

et  a quoi ca sert ?? 

j'ai du mal a trouver des infos pratiques sur applescrpit


----------



## tatouille (22 Mars 2006)

à l'executer par example en double cliquant dessus 

à la maison 
http://lists.apple.com/mailman/listinfo/applescript-users


----------



## meskh (22 Mars 2006)

merci 

j'va m'inscrire et chercher ......


----------



## zacromatafalgar (23 Mars 2006)

Il suffit de l'enregistrer au format application (case à cocher dans la boite de dialogue d'enregistrement).


----------



## meskh (24 Mars 2006)

zacromatafalgar a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de l'enregistrer au format application (case à cocher dans la boite de dialogue d'enregistrement).



 Alors là, merci


----------



## Kilian2 (27 Mars 2006)

Moi ce que j'aimerais c'est le faire à partir d'une interface de l'interface builder, c'est possible, comment ? (je débute avec Xcode)


----------



## tatouille (28 Mars 2006)

Kilian2 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce que j'aimerais c'est le faire à partir d'une interface de l'interface builder, c'est possible, comment ? (je débute avec Xcode)



http://developer.apple.com/document...ns/SApps_script_cmds/chapter_8_section_6.html


----------

